# PHoto Tourny - Colors Of The Rainbow



## Ben

Alright so I sparked a little idea earlier today. This theme is called Colors Of The Rainbow. Basically, I want a color of the rainbow as the main focus in the picture. *(And I will not accept actual pictures of a rainbow)* But since there are only 6(taking out indigo) colors and 12 entries, I think it would make sense to have 6 repeated individual color entries making it 12 entries in all. 2 entries per color.

After all spots had been taken, in the poll, I would just make it multi-choice so it would be fair to all... 

Make sense? Any thoughts on this?

We need two colors of each:

Red
Orange
Yellow
Green
Blue
Violet

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 12 different members max. The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have 12 entries I will create a poll in the Off Topic section where members can vote.

New Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Some editing is allowed such as Cropping, Minor Saturation changes, Lightening up a tad etc. But no huge obvious Photoshop changes like putting someone else's face on a different head 

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Absolute max photo res is 1280x1024, we recommend 1024x768...or whatever the wide screen equivalent to that is.*

-----------------------------------------------------------

My entry (for now) shall be yellow.


----------



## Irishwhistle

http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/9629/leafss9.jpg






I own green!


----------



## Ramodkk

Very nice theme Ben! 

I shall be orange!


----------



## Irishwhistle

14 entries sounds good to me


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> 14 entries sounds good to me



how about 12 entries and I take out the indigo


----------



## Ramodkk

Sounds good, make sure to edit the first post though, it has a bunch of 7's


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> how about 12 entries and I take out the indigo



yeah! it's basically blue anyway...


----------



## vroom_skies

I'll take blue for now.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/Contact.jpg





Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Somehow, I knew you were gonna post that one!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Make sure you edit this part:



Benjimon said:


> *Playing this tournament is simple:
> 
> *A tournament involves *10* different members max. The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have _*10*_ entrees I will create a poll in the Off Topic section where members can vote.
> 
> New Rules:
> - Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
> - No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
> - Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
> - No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
> - Some editing is allowed such as Cropping, Minor Saturation changes, Lightening up a tad etc. But no huge obvious Photoshop changes like putting someone else's face on a different head
> 
> Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.
> 
> Absolute max photo res is 1280x1024, we recommend 1024x768...or whatever the wide screen equivalent to that is.


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> I'll take blue for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



do you think you have any other photo with more of the main focus being blue?


----------



## vroom_skies

Sure, I'll delve into the archives.


----------



## Irishwhistle

You forgot this too:



Benjimon said:


> Alright so I sparked a little idea earlier today. This theme is called Colors Of The Rainbow. Basically, I want a color of the rainbow as the main focus in the picture. *(And I will not accept actual pictures of a rainbow)* But since there are only 6(taking out indigo) colors and _*10*_ entries, I think it would make sense to have 6 repeated individual color entries making it 12 entries in all. 2 entries per color.


----------



## vroom_skies

ramodkk said:


> ^ Somehow, I knew you were gonna post that one!



If at least only for a holding spot lol.
Alright, new photo is up.

Bob


----------



## MBGraphics

I'll take Red 
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/Michael_B_01/Cars/IMG_6552.jpg


----------



## Punk

I'll take yellow 
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/DSC_0046.jpg


----------



## skidude

Blue for me.

http://xs330.xs.to/xs330/08321/img_024gfh3314.jpg


----------



## Punk

I'll change mine maybe tomorrow night, when i get beack from work I'll try to improve my color  or take another color 

By the way, good creative topic there Ben


----------



## MBGraphics

I changed mine, and i'll probably stick to that photo.

And I agree, Ben this is a great idea for a tourney, good thinkin!


----------



## Calibretto

I'll take Red!!

Here's mine for now...It's not the best...I friggin' cranked up the contrast 

http://pic.leech.it/images/6f9061002721.jpg


----------



## Irishwhistle

OK, for those of you who aren't keeping track, the only colors left are:

1 Orange, 1 Green, and 2 Violet


----------



## Geoff

Orange for me:


----------



## speedyink

I'll take violet.

http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs21/i/2007/259/6/d/Providence_Sunset_2_by_speedyink.jpg






Is this fitting?


----------



## Irishwhistle

1 green and 1 violet left!


----------



## 4NGU$

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/plasma1.jpg




purple well violet it could be indigo


----------



## Irishwhistle

4NGU$ said:


> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/plasma1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple well violet it could be indigo



ANGUS!!!!  I hate you!!!  That's just too darn cool... 

Hehe... look at the first post (by Benjimon)... indigo got kicked out of the tourney.  Of course it couuuuuld be called violet...


----------



## 4NGU$

why thank you *blush*
i know it got kicked i was just playing with ben


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> I'll take violet.
> 
> http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs21/i/2007/259/6/d/Providence_Sunset_2_by_speedyink.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this fitting?



Hmm..its got almost every color in there, but I'll accept it


----------



## Ben

4NGU$ said:


> why thank you *blush*
> i know it got kicked i was just playing with ben



You're out of the contest! I said NO indigo 

(kidding)


----------



## cudenver

*green*

if green is still left I will take it


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> Hmm..its got almost every color in there, but I'll accept it



What about this one, does it fit better?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/P1000243.jpg


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> What about this one, does it fit better?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/P1000243.jpg



yeah, that fits fine. Either one is good though, It is completely up to you. I personally like the other better just because its an amazing pic


----------



## massahwahl

4NGU$ said:


> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/plasma1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple well violet it could be indigo



What the hell is that??? 

(I think we just found the winner of this one, great topic though!)

 I was at work again when this one posted and missed it


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> yeah, that fits fine. Either one is good though, It is completely up to you. I personally like the other better just because its an amazing pic



Lol, alright we'll stick with the other one then


----------



## Ben

ukulele_ninja said:


> What the hell is that???
> 
> (I think we just found the winner of this one, great topic though!)
> 
> I was at work again when this one posted and missed it



If I am not mistaken it is just one of those electric lighty globe things...the name escapes my mind though...you put your hand on it and electrical light beams go where ever your hand is.


----------



## Ramodkk

Looks like we're done


----------



## alexyu

Why do theese damn tourneys are made after i go to sleep and ready before i wake up????


----------



## 4NGU$

Ben said:


> If I am not mistaken it is just one of those electric lighty globe things...the name escapes my mind though...you put your hand on it and electrical light beams go where ever your hand is.



plasma ball


----------



## Ben

I'll be getting the poll up pretty soon today...


----------



## kobaj

alexyu said:


> Why do theese damn tourneys are made after i go to sleep and ready before i wake up????



I agree. Its starting to get a little crazy with the amount of submissions and how fast the slots are being filled. I remember when it took DAYS to get enough participants. 

Perhaps it would be a good idea to change the current limit from 10 members to 20? I mean, the poll has the option to go up to 100, so its not a problem. 

Who is with me?!


----------



## vroom_skies

Not all of them fill up this quickly.
Some just have very open topics that a lot of people can enter.

I don't mind increasing the entrees, however 20 is a ton. It may not sound like it, but it is lol. Not to mention it would take a good effort to set up a 20 person poll, granted not hard though. I'd say we make it around 13 or so, that seems like a solid number.

Bob


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Not all of them fill up this quickly.
> Some just have very open topics that a lot of people can enter.
> 
> I don't mind increasing the entrees, however 20 is a ton. It may not sound like it, but it is lol. Not to mention it would take a good effort to set up a 20 person poll, granted not hard though. I'd say we make it around 13 or so, that seems like a solid number.
> 
> Bob



I agree, 13 sounds alright to me. The tourny has gotten popular enough to add a few more positions.

And you are right about how not all topics fill up quickly...It just depends on how open and broad the theme is. I mean... Think about if I posted the theme "Self Portraits". I know people would have pictures of themselves(that they took), but do they have _decent_ enough pictures that they would _want_ to submit into a photography contest.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I never seem to hop on here quick enough to between sleeping and working to get into anymore contests.

~*Pets the new camera.*~ Shhh... you shall see some good use soon.


----------



## vroom_skies

I have a question.
If you don't have a picture that works for the topic on hand, how many of you actually go out and shoot a shot just for the tourny?

Bob


----------



## alexyu

kobaj said:


> Who is with me?!


Me, of course


----------



## TFT

Ben for instance lives in the USA and when he posts the competion we in Europe and further east are in bed. How about half the contestants on one side of the water and the other half on this side. After a day or so if the numbers are not filled then it's open to all.

On the other hand we want someone to win it from here


----------



## TFT

vroom_skies said:


> I have a question.
> If you don't have a picture that works for the topic on hand, how many of you actually go out and shoot a shot just for the tourny?
> 
> Bob



I tried to with this competition Bob but it was getting dark and I could'nt get it right. I shall have to try various subjects in the future, save them and hope that one fits the theme.


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> I have a question.
> If you don't have a picture that works for the topic on hand, how many of you actually go out and shoot a shot just for the tourny?
> 
> Bob



I do sometimes... I didn't for this tourny though.


----------



## 4NGU$

vroom_skies said:


> I have a question.
> If you don't have a picture that works for the topic on hand, how many of you actually go out and shoot a shot just for the tourny?
> 
> Bob



see now the problem with doing this is that by the time that you have your shot the comp is full 
im a photographer so im always taking pictures so i have an extensive library 
i have tried sometimes to go and get a shot but by the time i have the right one its usually full


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> I have a question.
> If you don't have a picture that works for the topic on hand, how many of you actually go out and shoot a shot just for the tourny?
> 
> Bob



With spots filling up so fast, it seems like there would be no time to do that. Unless, of course, they already submitted a photo and were wanting to change it.



TFT said:


> Ben for instance lives in the USA and when he posts the competion we in Europe and further east are in bed. How about half the contestants on one side of the water and the other half on this side. After a day or so if the numbers are not filled then it's open to all.
> 
> On the other hand we want someone to win it from here



You know, I do like the sound of that idea. But if we do implement that rule, I think we should move the entries up to 14 for it to be even. 7 in the east and 7 in the west. Then like you said, if spots haven't filled up in a day, it is open to all.


----------



## Ben

4NGU$ said:


> see now the problem with doing this is that by the time that you have your shot the comp is full
> im a photographer so im always taking pictures so i have an extensive library
> i have tried sometimes to go and get a shot but by the time i have the right one its usually full



That's one of the problems. Some here have been photographers for longer than others meaning they have a much larger photo library. And when you get down to more detailed themes rather than very open topics, it becomes harder for the ones who haven't been taking quite as many photos.

I remember just a little while ago I couldn't participate in a lot of the themes held. But that was back when I only had about 5000 to 6000 pictures. Now I am pushing on almost 25,000 photos. Yeah...I think I can find a picture for almost any theme.


----------



## speedyink

Unfortunately I lost most of my pictures


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Unfortunately I lost most of my pictures



 How? Hard drive issue...?


----------

